# NE1 recall how fast the 92-96 325i is 0-60?



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

A couple of threads on bimmer.org got me thinking, I've been trying to dig up 0-60 times for the E36 325i, the best figure I've come across is the 0-62 @ 7.6 seconds...That translates to about 7.2 for 0-60, right? But the numbers are all over the place, a few stated 8.4 second to 60, some stated the 7.2 figure for the *328i*. The 7.2 second to 60 stuck in my mind...I do remember reading that figure somewhere in regards to the E36?

Dave pointed out that the '92 E36 325i has about 184 hp while the '00 323i has only 170 hp...I can't help but think the E46 is faster to 60 than its E36 counterpart.


----------



## ad (Jan 29, 2002)

I just drove my friends '92 325i manual that he bought new back in the early 90's....still in great condition and I thought it drove better than my new 325i. According to him, the car has 180hp and official BMW time of 8.4 seconds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

Here are official (conservative BMWAG) numbers- http://www.bentleypublishers.com/gallery.htm?code=gbm3&seqnum=4


----------



## ad (Jan 29, 2002)

*oops, Typo...I meant to say 189 HP*



ad said:


> *I just drove my friends '92 325i manual that he bought new back in the early 90's....still in great condition and I thought it drove better than my new 325i. According to him, the car has 180hp and official BMW time of 8.4 seconds. *


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

?

The car had 189hp, I can't believe how many people call themselves enthusiasts and don't have a clue about many specs of their car.

0-60 is in the 7.2-7.8 range in everything I've seen. An E46 323 runs 6.5-7.2, and I've seen the E46 325 from 6.9-7.2. That 6.5 for the 323 was a Ci model tested by Motorweek, I have no idea how they got such a number. Then again, it did have the OEM aerokit...


----------



## Dan (Dec 27, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *?
> 
> The car had 189hp, I can't believe how many people call themselves enthusiasts and don't have a clue about many specs of their car.
> 
> 0-60 is in the 7.2-7.8 range in everything I've seen. An E46 323 runs 6.5-7.2, and I've seen the E46 325 from 6.9-7.2. That 6.5 for the 323 was a Ci model tested by Motorweek, I have no idea how they got such a number. Then again, it did have the OEM aerokit... *


Sorry but you are incorrect. The E36 325i sold in the USA between 1992 and 1995 had 168 hp and a 0-60 time of app. 8.4 seconds. In 1996, the USA version of the E36 was upgraded to the 2.8 liter engine, and was referred to as the E36 328i. This model had 189 hp, and a 0-60 time of app. 6.8 seconds. The Bentley guide has made an error and transposed the performance numbers and specs for the 325i and 328i.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The E36 325i from '94 to '95 had 189hp. I can assure you that this is correct, Dan. I'm not sure what the pre-VANOS versions did. When the 328i was introduced, torque and displacement increased, but hp did not.

Edit: This si why 328i drivers LOVED retrofitting the 325i air intake onto their car. When they could afford to. The 328i had a thoroughly choked down intake.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Dan said:


> *
> 
> Sorry but you are incorrect. The E36 325i sold in the USA between 1992 and 1995 had 168 hp and a 0-60 time of app. 8.4 seconds. In 1996, the USA version of the E36 was upgraded to the 2.8 liter engine, and was referred to as the E36 328i. This model had 189 hp, and a 0-60 time of app. 6.8 seconds. The Bentley guide has made an error and transposed the performance numbers and specs for the 325i and 328i. *


I've got to respectfully disagree with you, Dan-no.

I owned one of the first '92 E36 325i's and I can tell you that the hp figure of 189 is the accurate one.

Although I no longer own the vehicle I still have several of the original BMW 325i sales brochures and the Technical Data section in each states the following:

Nominal Output/rpm 189/5900
Max. torque/rpm 181/4700
Acceleration 0 - 60mph 7.8 seconds

So unless both the BMW brochures and Bentley Manual figures are incorrect the 189 figure is the correct one.


----------



## Dan (Dec 27, 2001)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *When the 328i was introduced, torque and displacement increased, but hp did not.*


Yes it did. It increased by 1 to 190.


----------



## VDPHB (Apr 4, 2002)

If memory serves, the original Car and Driver test of the E36 325i (when it debuted in 1991), they mentioned that the engine sings Mozart and gets from 0-60 in 6.9 seconds.

Hope that helps!


----------

